

Time to clean up your digital closet - profquail
http://www.physorg.com/print168717176.html

======
neoclassical
The only solution I've found to past digital data is to keep converting it to
whatever current OS, file system and media I'm using, which works with a lot
of it. Had I had more foresight, I would have kept a series of virtual
machines running intact on an older PC so I could go back and browse stuff I
had on Macs, Apple IIs and Commodores.

